# 2011 Tennessee Miniature Horse Celebration



## KHA (Feb 27, 2011)

The Tennessee Miniature Horse Celebration - April 22, 23, 24, 2011 - Premiums are now available online at http://www.tmhv.net

ASPC/AMHR/ASPR shows on Friday and Saturday

Also offering Hackney pony classes.

Come join us!!!!

Upcoming Shows: The following shows will also offer pony classes, as well as a couple of open pony classes.

Just For Miniatures Show in Marianna, FL - May 13, 14, 15

Area 3 National Show - June 3, 4, 5 - Shelbyville, TN

2011 Mini Celebration/Dixieland Jamboree - June 30, July 1,2, 3 - Fletcher, NC

For more information, contact Dixi A. Cohea, [email protected] o


----------

